
The Simple Solow Economic Model of Software Engineering - kristianp
https://www.lesswrong.com/posts/Zi8vrf2aBCLu3Gh9s/the-simple-solow-model-of-software-engineering
======
kristianp
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solow%E2%80%93Swan_model](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solow%E2%80%93Swan_model)

